# My Halloween (Franchise) Collection! Picture Heavy!



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Good LORD, man!!! That's one hell of a collection. Laurie S. is gonna' be INSANELY jealous.*


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW you are a superfan, nice


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW your collection is amazing! I'm a fan of the Halloween franchise too but I have no where near this much merchandise! Very nice


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

such a sick collection, im in total awe right now.... congrats man, hell of a job putting that together


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ummmm Chaos darling......."quite a bit" has got to be the understatement of the year *


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I have more stuff not pictured as well as some on the way.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

WTF??? HAHA>>>VERY NICE AND LARGE COLLECTION THERE!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow - that really is impressive! How the heck do you store all of that? Or is it on display?


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

WOW!
You should have your own special on TV.


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

pandora said:


> Wow - that really is impressive! How the heck do you store all of that? Or is it on display?


I try to display most of it. Everything is crammed into one small bedroom. I'll post some room pictures a little closer to Halloween.

This is going to be an amazing October because I have front row VIP tickets to 30 Years of Terror.It's a convention for the 30th Anniversary of John Carpenter's original classic. Tons of stars from the Halloween films will be there. Check out the web site!

30 Years of Terror | The Convention | Pasadena - California - 2008


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

Cage said:


> WOW!
> You should have your own special on TV.


ThanksTown, population you bro!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That's a really nice collection. It's like a freaking museum. Since your so dedicated to the Halloween franchise, I'd love to send you something.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW! I am out of words.... Great collection


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow ...that is seriously the best collection of any kind I've ever seen. Amazing, I wish you lived here so I could come drool at it!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

And from the Darkside..........Mistress Muffy says>>>>>>"I hope you have a good will!"


MM


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> That's a really nice collection. It's like a freaking museum. Since your so dedicated to the Halloween franchise, I'd love to send you something.


What would you love to send me?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

So you keep it in one room? I have to ask is it a guest bedroom because that would be really kewl just to freak out the people who might stay over


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Holly collection! It must of taken you years to get all those collectibles....bravo!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Very impressive. Thanks so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW! now thats a collection! You must have almost evrything there!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

So I'm completely interested in the Halloween comic books.

Where in the heck did you dig those up? I totally need something like that for my Halloween sleeve that I'm going to get tattooed!!!


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

Gothikren said:


> So you keep it in one room? I have to ask is it a guest bedroom because that would be really kewl just to freak out the people who might stay over


Yep. It's not a guest room. It's a very small room so everything is crammed in there.


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> So I'm completely interested in the Halloween comic books.
> 
> Where in the heck did you dig those up? I totally need something like that for my Halloween sleeve that I'm going to get tattooed!!!


You can find the newer ones at your local comic shop or eBay. The old Chaos Comics are fairly hard to find and they'll run you a lot more than the recent ones.

Check out Halloweencomics - The Official Comics Website of Michael Myers for more information.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW!! Just WOW!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

chaos_thorn said:


> What would you love to send me?


Just something you don't have yet that I diden't see in your pictures. Someone that assoicates with my cousin's cousin has a collectable. From what I understand there not into it anymore. I'll dip up some info.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet! I spotted an old RCA CED disc in there! I have a closet full of them including several horror flix. I'll have to check and see if i have the Halloween one.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Unbelievable, just impressive!!! Thanks for taking the time to post all those pictures.


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Just something you don't have yet that I diden't see in your pictures. Someone that assoicates with my cousin's cousin has a collectable. From what I understand there not into it anymore. I'll dip up some info.


Nice! Send me a PM with more information on it. What exactly is it?


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

strangebrew said:


> Sweet! I spotted an old RCA CED disc in there! I have a closet full of them including several horror flix. I'll have to check and see if i have the Halloween one.


Halloween 2 and 3 were the only Halloween films to be released onto CED. If you dig up a Halloween 2 CED maybe we could work something out.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

chaos_thorn said:


> You can find the newer ones at your local comic shop or eBay. The old Chaos Comics are fairly hard to find and they'll run you a lot more than the recent ones.
> 
> Check out Halloweencomics - The Official Comics Website of Michael Myers for more information.


Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

*Halloween CEDs*



chaos_thorn said:


> Halloween 2 and 3 were the only Halloween films to be released onto CED. If you dig up a Halloween 2 CED maybe we could work something out.



I will check and let you know. I have probably about 150 CEDs stacked in my "junk" closet.


----------

